# First bow: Anderson bow company crow ltd.



## TaddLantz (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello and good evening, this is my first ever post on archerytalk and I must say this site is amazing and has more helpful hints than i could ever imagine. now on to my story, Me and my brother have decided to see who is the better hunter and since we have neither hunted with bow we decided this will be our challenge. well while he went out and purchased a new Bear outbreak, Me on the other hand i decided to learn on a budget. An hour on Craigslist later i found an ad for a "anderson bow company crow ltd" after looking and speaking to the guy from the ad he decided to sell me the bow with a apex sight (lights up and all the cool things lol) and a driver rest. he also included an extra set of limbs and 10 arrows cut for this bow. i think this bow shoots as good if not better than my brothers outbreak but more importantly i paid 100$ vs his $400 and thats not including what he paid for his biscuit, quiver and sights. 

so here is my question(s) 

1.) What is the specs for an ABC Crow ltd?
2.) what is the value of the bow/apex sight and driver rest
3.) what is a cheap release i can purchase 
4.) cheap quiver that is detachable from the bow
5.) what else would i need/recommend?

I feel i also need to mention im a good ol' lefty. Thank you in advance for all of your responses in advance and again THIS SITE IS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

TaddLantz.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------

